# Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?



## Zanderking91 (20. September 2008)

Ich fische mit einer Red Arc an einer Black Bull mit 12 Fireline. Nun ist es mir mehrmals vorgekommen, dass ich einen Wels oder einen großen Zander verloren habe weil sie ganz plötzlich mit gewaltiger Wucht Schnur von der Rolle zogen und der Wobbler oder Blinker aus dem Maul gerissen wurde. Ich denke das liegt an meiner Bremseinstellung. Wie soll ich die Bremse einstellen, wenn ich beim Spinnangeln auf Zander auch sehr oft mit Welsen und großen Hechten rchnen muss. Eher weich oder hart?


----------



## Pike-Piekser (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Am Anfang immer zu, dass der Anschlag durchkommt, dann kann man die Bremskraft anpassen.


----------



## Angler-Flo (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Ich würde sie an deiner stelle etwas weicher lassen oder naja so mittel weil du sonst beim Anhieb mit der Fireline leicht ausschlitzt ... so hast du noch etwas "Puffer" beim anhieb und sonst musst du die Bremse immer auf den Drillabstimmen ... Also im Drill etwas verändern und anpassen


----------



## Fischer93 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Ich würde die Bremse eher Hart einstellen weil man beim Spinnfischen oft Vergisst richtig anzuschlagen(ist zumidest bei mir so), wenn die Bremse dann eher Hart eingestellt ist knallt der Fisch richtig rein und sitzt sofort.


----------



## fantazia (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Ich würde sie an deiner stelle etwas weicher lassen oder naja so mittel weil du sonst beim Anhieb mit der Fireline leicht ausschlitzt ... so hast du noch etwas "Puffer" beim anhieb und sonst musst du die Bremse immer auf den Drillabstimmen ... Also im Drill etwas verändern und anpassen


Naja wenn der Haken knapp sitzt hat man Pech.Das kann aber immer mal passieren.Aber ich würde die Bremse trotzdem zu machen und schön hart anschlagen.Wenn der Fisch knapp hing und deshalb ausschlitzt was solls.Pech gehabt.Wär während des Drills vllt eh ausgeschlitzt.Aber damit rechnen und deshalb die Bremse loser stellen würde ich nicht.


----------



## NoSaint (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Ich hab beim Fishen selber die Bremse so gut wie immer zu und mach erst dan Anhieb und erst danach stell ich sie etwas weiter auf um den Fisch zu drillen...


----------



## Luki** (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



> Nun ist es mir mehrmals vorgekommen, dass ich einen Wels oder einen großen Zander verloren habe weil sie ganz plötzlich mit gewaltiger Wucht Schnur von der Rolle zogen und der Wobbler oder Blinker aus dem Maul gerissen wurde



Genau aus diesem Grund, dreh ich die Bremse immer voll zu und drill mit Rückwärtskurbeln!
So kann man plötzliche Fluchten sehr gut abfangen ohne ausschilitzen.Vor allem Hecht,die immer Schüsse nach unten machen, überhaupt kein Problem.Am Anfang muss man sich halt dran gewöhnen,aber das hat man schnell herausen.#6
Probier es mal aus, ich hab so schon Hecht,Zander,Waller und heut Schied gedrillt..ohne ausschlitzen wegen plötzlichen Fluchten

Gruß


----------



## gründler (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Zu zu zu,so hart wie geht,je weicher desto mehr fehlanhiebe.
lg


----------



## ernie1973 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Also für die Reflexschnellen geht auch ne weiche Bremse - dann muß beim Anschlag aber die Schnur mit der Hand straff gehalten werden - zugegeben - erfordert Schnelligkeit und Koordination!!!

ABER:

Bei großen Welsen ist diese Methode des Anschlagens sehr empfehlenswert, da die erste Flucht oft sehr massiv erfolgt und eine harte Bremse da echt böse Folgen haben kann!

Good Luck!

Ernie


----------



## Hechtchris (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Luki** schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund, dreh ich die Bremse immer voll zu und drill mit Rückwärtskurbeln!
> So kann man plötzliche Fluchten sehr gut abfangen ohne ausschilitzen.Vor allem Hecht,die immer Schüsse nach unten machen, überhaupt kein Problem.Am Anfang muss man sich halt dran gewöhnen,aber das hat man schnell herausen.#6
> Probier es mal aus, ich hab so schon Hecht,Zander,Waller und heut Schied gedrillt..ohne ausschlitzen wegen plötzlichen Fluchten
> 
> Gruß



Welche rolle ist den Robust genug das sie das aushält ? Welche nutzt du dafür ? Würde das auch gerne mal ausprobieren !


----------



## Crotalus (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Wenn man mit ausreichend scharfen Haken fischt sollte man nicht eine absolut zugeknallte Bremse brauchen um den Anschlag durchzubringen. Ganz im Gegenteil überwiegen eher die Nachteile, da man nie schnell genug nachkorrigieren kann sollte mal ein starker Fisch anbeißen. Es kann ja jeder gerne mal versuchen wieviel Kraft nur benötigt wird einen scharfen Haken auch in einigermaßen harten Materialien zu versenken. Da man sowieso die Federung der Rute hat und außerdem nicht mehr Kraft in den Anschlag bekommt reicht es theoretisch völlig aus, wenn man beim Anschlagen gerade keinen Abzug von der Rolle hat. Wenn es sonst darum ginge hätte man früher niemals mit der monofilen Schnur einen Anhieb durchbekommen. Deshalb brauchst du die Bremse auch nicht gleich völlig zuzuknallen, es reicht theoretisch das du beim Anschlag keinen Schnurabzug hast (ein wenig fester kann nicht schaden). Dann kannst du immer noch je nach Bedarf die Bremse fester zudrehen.


----------



## TheFischer (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Am Anfang immer zu, dass der Anschlag durchkommt, dann kann man die Bremskraft anpassen.




durch sowass sind mir aber schon oft auch kleinere hechte abgerissen!


----------



## TheFischer (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Fischer93 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Bremse eher Hart einstellen weil man beim Spinnfischen oft Vergisst richtig anzuschlagen(ist zumidest bei mir so), wenn die Bremse dann eher Hart eingestellt ist knallt der Fisch richtig rein und sitzt sofort.





hechte zum beispiel schnappen sich den köder und schlagen selbst in die rute hauen sich also meistens selber an.


----------



## duck_68 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Wenn man mit ausreichend scharfen Haken fischt sollte man nicht eine absolut zugeknallte Bremse brauchen um den Anschlag durchzubringen. Ganz im Gegenteil überwiegen eher die Nachteile, da man nie schnell genug nachkorrigieren kann sollte mal ein starker Fisch anbeißen. Es kann ja jeder gerne mal versuchen wieviel Kraft nur benötigt wird einen scharfen Haken auch in einigermaßen harten Materialien zu versenken. Da man sowieso die Federung der Rute hat und außerdem nicht mehr Kraft in den Anschlag bekommt reicht es theoretisch völlig aus, wenn man beim Anschlagen gerade keinen Abzug von der Rolle hat. Wenn es sonst darum ginge hätte man früher niemals mit der monofilen Schnur einen Anhieb durchbekommen. Deshalb brauchst du die Bremse auch nicht gleich völlig zuzuknallen, es reicht theoretisch das du beim Anschlag keinen Schnurabzug hast (ein wenig fester kann nicht schaden). Dann kannst du immer noch je nach Bedarf die Bremse fester zudrehen.



|good:#6 - für den größen Blödsinn schlechthin halte ich die PB-Drillmethode mit zugeknallter Bremse und offenem Rücklauf - wer behauptet, so jeden Fisch zu drillen, hat noch nie einen RICHTIGEN Fisch an der Angel gehabt!! Die Gefahr einen richtig guten Fisch kurz vor der Landung zu verlieren ist mit dieser Methode immens groß!

Die Bremseinstellung ist ok. wenn die Bremse beim Anhieb etwas Schnur freigibt, sobald Du merkst, dass es sich um einen größeren Fisch handelt, kannst Du die Bremse noch etwas weiter öffnen und nötigenfalls starke Fluchten zusätzlich mit dem Finger auf der Spule abbremsen - gerade bei guten Hechten solltest Du die Bremse beim Drillende lieber etwas weiter geöffnet lassen, da diese oft kurz vor der Landung nochmal richtig "Gas geben".

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Luki** (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Welche rolle ist den Robust genug das sie das aushält ? Welche nutzt du dafür ? Würde das auch gerne mal ausprobieren !



Ich denke die Rolle muss nicht viel robuster sein als bei normalen drillen mit Schnurbremse.
Ich selber verwende beim Spinfischen die _SPRO _Vanatec 9300 FD, die ist eig recht billig und hält es schon seit 2 Jahren aus...
Jo musst wirklich mal ausprobieren, aber beim Biss immer schon die "Kurbel" festhalten^^

@Martin
Am Ende des Drills kann man den"Rücklauf" ja wieder schließen,somit ist die Gefahr dann nicht mehr so groß..


----------



## duck_68 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Luki** schrieb:


> @Martin
> Am Ende des Drills kann man den"Rücklauf" ja wieder schließen,somit ist die Gefahr dann nicht mehr so groß..



.... und dann ist Deine Bremse noch vom "Kurbel-Drill" zugeknallt - und der Fisch mit dem Köder im Maul weg#q also wozu dann überhaupt über den Rücklauf drillen - der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht....


----------



## Luki** (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

So zuknallen, dass man gar keine schnur mehr abziehen kann, muss man bestimmt nicht.
Am Schluss des drills, wenn man den "Rücklauf" schließen "könnte", ist bei mir wenn der Fisch ausgedrillt ist, dass man ihn so leichter herziehen kann ohne den Bügel halten zu müssen...
Wenn sich dir der Sinn nicht erschließt, dann mach es halt wie sonst auch. Ist ja nur *meine* Methode mit dem Sinn, plötzliche Fluchten besser zu kontrollieren.

Mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Eigentlich ganz einfach:
Eine Bremse wird so eingestellt, dass sie zur Schnurtragkraft und Rute passt.

Schnur soll dann freigegeben werden, wenn die Rute voll belastet ist. Vorher übernimmt die Rute das abfedern.

Dazu muss natürlich Schnur, Rolle und Rute (WG) optimal aufeinander abgestimmt sein.

Ist die einfachste und beste Methode, mit der man Fische am schnellsten müde bekommt und am wenigstens Aussteiger hat.


----------



## duck_68 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach:
> Eine Bremse wird so eingestellt, dass sie zur Schnurtragkraft und Rute passt.
> 
> Schnur soll dann freigegeben werden, wenn die Rute voll belastet ist. Vorher übernimmt die Rute das abfedern.
> ...




Brilliant erklärt#6


----------



## trixi-v-h (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach:
> Eine Bremse wird so eingestellt, dass sie zur Schnurtragkraft und Rute passt.
> 
> Schnur soll dann freigegeben werden, wenn die Rute voll belastet ist. Vorher übernimmt die Rute das abfedern.
> ...


 |good:Genau so und nicht anders


----------



## Walstipper (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach:
> Eine Bremse wird so eingestellt, dass sie zur Schnurtragkraft und Rute passt.
> 
> Schnur soll dann freigegeben werden, wenn die Rute voll belastet ist. Vorher übernimmt die Rute das abfedern.
> ...



Aber ist die Ausschlitzgefahr bei längeren heftigen Fluchten dann nicht höher, als mit etwas weniger stark eingestellter Bremse?
Ein wie schon von Martin beschriebener plötzlicher Entspurt vor Ufer bei zu hart eingestellter Bremse is denke ich mal nicht optimal. Noch dazu bei kurzer Rute.


----------



## Dart (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Gelöscht: Doppelposting


----------



## Dart (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Die ideale Bremseinstellung muss man sicherlich auch in Relation zum Zielfisch sehen.
Beim Hecht,-und Zanderfischen wähle ich eine deutlich straffere Einstellung als beim Angeln auf Barsch, Rapfen oder Forelle.
Ein 100% Allroundrezept gibt es meiner Meinung nicht, es kommen auch noch weitere Faktoren dazu, ein Spot mit vielen Hindernissen erfordert auch eine stärkere Bremseinstellung, das kann durchaus soweit gehen das man an die max. Schmerzgrenze der Schnurbelastung geht.
Den Faktor, großer Waller könnte mal einsteigen, berücksichtige ich gar nicht. Wenn das wirklich passiert, hilft mir nur schnelle Reaktion, Vertrauen ins Tackle und sehr viel Glück.
Wer da versucht noch rückwärts zu Kurbeln, sollte sich seeehr gute Kugellager ins Handgelenk einbauen lassen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## fantazia (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Wenn ich hier manche Postings lese frage ich mich was hier manche für eine schlechte Reaktion haben:q.Wenn meine Bremse komplett zu wär und ein dicker Fisch beißt ist die Bremse in einem Bruchteil von einer Sekunde weicher eingestellt.Verstehe nicht wie man in soner Situation einen Fisch durch Schnurbruch verlieren kann|kopfkrat.Da muss man ja echt larmarschig ohne ende sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



> Aber ist die Ausschlitzgefahr bei längeren heftigen Fluchten dann nicht höher, als mit etwas weniger stark eingestellter Bremse?


Jein......

Kommt auf die Rute an, die Rolle und die Schnur.

Bei Mono dank der Dehnung ist die Gefahr gleich null.

Bei geflochtener kann es unter Umständen vereinzelt im Nahbereich mal zu Problemen kommen, liegt dann aber meist an den modernen steifen Prügeln, die man heute als Angelruten bezeichnet. Eine vernünftig arbeitende Rute fängt da viel ab. 

Und man braucht auch eine Rolle mit vernünftiger Bremse, die nicht bei der ersten Flucht verhakt oder bei kapitalen Fischen mit längeren Fluchten (äußerst selten!!) durch heißlaufen nicht richtig arbeitet.

Zudem ist auch das ein Punkt:


			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn meine Bremse komplett zu wär und ein dicker Fisch beißt ist die Bremse in einem Bruchteil von einer Sekunde weicher eingestellt


Gilt auch für die Endphase bzw. den Drill im Nahbereich. Vor allem weil man da noch mehr Zeit hat als beim Anhieb (der in meinen Augen eh überschätzt wird, ein konsequenter Drill verankert den Haken schneller und besser als jeder Anhieb, der auf weitere Enternungen eh verpufft..)..

Eine im Drill gut arbeitende Rute erspart in den meisten Fällen der Bremse die Arbeit. Fische sind nun mal keine Warmblüter und werden desto schneller müde, umso mehr Kraft sie kurzfristig aufwenden müssen. 

Und sie müssen deutlich mehr Kraft aufwenden, wenn sie gegen die volle Kraft der Rute angehen müssen, als wenn man sie mit "weich" eingestellter Bremse drillt. 

Denn je weicher die Bremse eingestellt ist, desto weniger Kraft braucht der Fisch im Drill, desto länger dauert auch der Drill. Je länger aber der Drill dauert, desto mehr Möglichkeiten hat der Fisch auch davon zu kommen...

Im Normalfall stelle ich meine Bremse vor dem Angeln so ein:
Spinnköder irgendwo in ca. 10 m Entfernung festmachen, Rute belasten bis  kurz vor dem brechen, dann sollte die Rolle klaglos und gleichmäßig Schnur freigeben. 

Mit dieser Einstellung kriegt man jeden Anhieb durch und hat die Reserven (im Normalfall) um einen Fisch ohne Bremsverstellung drillen zu können..

Wenn es dann wirklich mal nötig sein sollte (was man ja schon vorher mitkriegt, wenn ein Fisch nicht ganz ausgedrillt ist), kann man die Bremse im Nahbereichsdrill und/oder vor der Landung dann auch etwas lockern. Ist aber nach meinen Erfahrungen nur im Ausnahmefall nötig.

Das hier Gesagte gilt fürs Kunstköderangeln (da auch so gefragt bzw. im Räuberforum stehend) und kann je nach Angelmethode und/oder Fischart leicht modifiziert angewendet werden....


----------



## jonnys23 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

Thomas hat ja eigentlich schon alles zum Thema beschrieben, aber um nicht völlig OT zu sein, noch ein paar Bemerkungen zum Thema. 
Wichtig ist, dass man die Maximalkraft der gesamten Technik immer hinter dem Spitzenring testet und nicht durch Schnur ziehen direkt hinter Rolle (was man häufiger sieht). Und ich nehme davon meist auch noch ein oder zwei Klicks zurück, um den Verschleiss über den Angeltag auszugleichen und weil ich Angsthase bin .
Wenn ich schon einen Fisch verliere, dann sollte dieser nicht auch noch mein Eigentum mitnehmen :q.

Je nach zu erwartendem Zielfisch bzw. Angeltechnik aber auch mal deutlich unter dieser Maximalgrenze. Z.B. auf Barsch mit FC und kleine Haken/Köder nehme ich diese maximal mögliche Bremskraft stark zurück, da mir sonst bei den heutigen steifen Ruten und geflochtenen Schnüren zuviel Fische ausschlitzen. Auch scheinen die FC-Knoten im Laufe des Angeltags einiges an Festigkeit zu verlieren. Besonders im Nahbereich bzw. Landung mache ich auch gern die Bremse weiter auf.

Habe da aber noch eine artverwandte Frage - vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen:
Ich habe eine Shimano Exage mit diesem "Kampfbremshebel" im Einsatz. Dieser gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, da man damit schnell und einfach die Bremse verstellen und auch wieder einfach auf das "Normmass" zurückstellen kann. Zudem hat man eine optische Kontrolle über die Änderung. 
Normalerweise steht dieser Hebel bei mir in Mittelstellung. Diese kann man zur Not auch erfühlen (z.B. Nachts). Nun ist aber diese Mittelstellung leider alles andere als symmetrisch. Nach links bekomme ich die Bremse wesentlich weniger auf, als ich diese nach rechts schliessen kann. 
Wie ist das bei den anderen (Shimano-) Rollen mit diesem Kampfbremshebel. Ist die Symmetrie bei den höherpreisigen Rollen besser?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## zandermouse (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Entscheidend für die Bremseinstellung ist das Material, dass zum
Einsatz kommt. Ich angel mit 20 lbs Power Pro. Dazu verwende ich 'ne
harte 80 Gramm-Rute. Die meisten würden mit einer 4000-er Rollengröße arbeiten. Ich nehme aber eine 5000-er Tica Taurus, weil eine 4000-er Rolle eine maximale Bremskraft von höchstens 6 kg hat. Das liegt an der Größe der Bremsscheiben. Mit einer 4000-er
Rolle könnte ich die Bremse vollkommen zudrehen und meine Schnur könnte niemals reißen. Also nehme ich passend zu meiner Schnur eine größere Rolle. Die hält auch wesendlich länger, weil Sie nur selten am Limit beansprucht wird. Sollte beim Zanderangeln doch mal ein Wels
einsteigen, dann habe ich mit meinem Gerät zumindest eine reelle Chance,
den auch zu kriegen. Die Bremse stelle ich immer sehr hart ein, weil ich die Fische im Drill auch hart rannehme. Für Fische, die ich wieder zurücksetzen will, ist das die schonendste Art und alles andere möchte
ich so schnell wie möglich im Kescher haben, denn nur dort ist der Fang auch sicher.
Wenn ich gezielt auf Wels gehe, dann nehme ich eine 8000-er von Shimano und ein 30-lbs Gerät.
Beim Big Game wird die Bremse mit einem Federkraftmesser auf 30% der Reißfestigkeit der Schnur eingestellt. Das mache ich beim heimischen Spinnfischen auch, jedoch nach Gefühl.
Meine Tica Taurus hat neben einem seidenweichem Lauf eine ganz glechmäßig arbeitende Bremse. Sie ist zwar etwas schwer,aber das bin ich auch. #6 

Dann viel Spaß beim Bremseneinstellen und
immer die Reißfestigkeit der Schnur im Auge haben.

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Steve Deluxe (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Mal was anderes, seht euch das mal an , so möchte ich auch einen Hecht fangen.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/598960/Hecht_angeln


----------



## fantazia (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, seht euch das mal an , so möchte ich auch einen Hecht fangen.
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/598960/Hecht_angeln


Ist ja auch so toll einen Hecht am Rücken zu haken#q.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Weiß einer von euch, wie man am besten einen schwimmenden Wobbler führt???


----------



## fantazia (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, wie man am besten einen schwimmenden Wobbler führt???


Langsam nervst du:q.Zuerst machst du seit deiner Anmeldung andauernd neue Threads auf.Dann stresst du rum wenn nach 5-10 Minuten noch keiner geantwortet hat und nun schreibst du einfach in irgendwelche Threads dein Ot Müll.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Sorry, aber ich kenn mich hier noch nicht so aus.


----------



## Fishzilla (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Ich persönlich werde nie mehr eine pauschalierte Aussage zur Einstellung der Bremse machen.
Da ich mich im Moment mehr auf sehr kleine Gewässer konzentriere, habe ich einen recht guten Vergleich zu den größeren Gewässern.
Anfangs hatte ich die Bremse recht weit zu.
Da ich aber viel dichter zu den Fischen stand, flogen mir anfangs die Spinner und Wobbler nur so um die Ohren.
Nachdem ich die Bremse, bei gleicher Rute, wesentlich offener fische, sitzt in der Regel fast jeder Fisch.
Wenn der Fisch nun wirklich meint, mir zu viel Schnur von der Spule zu holen, reguliere ich halt nach.
Teils mit der Bremse, teils einfach nur durch "Handauflegen".


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

Wofür gibbet überhapt den blöden Rücklauf???

Ich habe diesen noch nie nutzen müssen und weiss auch gar nicht wofür er eigentlich geschaffen ist.

danke für ne kurze Info.

LG
Paddy#h


----------



## antonio (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wie die Bremse beim Spinnfischen einstellen?*

manche drillen über den rücklauf.

antonio


----------

